# Breeding?



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Unsure if this is the correct place to post this as I am relatively new to this forum, but could anyone give some advice on breeding?

Got our first mice yesterday from a breeder who is apparently very good and he explained to us about breeding and how to go about it as he supplied us with 1 buck and 4 does.

Is it a usual occurrence for first time owners to breed?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

only if you have a reason to breed .If you just want pets it's best to get females which don't smell or fight.You will have a population explosion approx 21 days after introducing the male.


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh the male is seperate from the females, and none are pregnant so no I won't end up with loads 

Just after the breeder talking to my boyfriend he's now really keen on breeding himself and is also wanting to go to some shows to meet more people who are also into mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's fine on this forum to be a first time breeder.Post some pictures when you get a chance.Where abouts are you?


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh good, I wasn't sure and didn't want to get lots of negative comments 

I live in hereford, I'll post some pics of our mice once I get home from work


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

This is our buck, can't quite remember if he's a blue Siamese or blue Himalayan but I can double check with the breeder


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

This is the Chocolate & Tan doe we have


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

satin PEW


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Black Eyed Cream doe


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Siamese doe


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look nice.I'm guessing you are going to pair up the siamese :?:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG!! The tan on that chocolate tan is so yummy!


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks, I got a bit confused with colours, the boy is blue siameae, the girl is himilayan and the satin is pink eyes ivory.

Thanks  they are stunning, I'm unsure which ones I want to pair...my boyfriend is leaning towards pink eyes ivory and the Siamese as it might throw out some other colours


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Man, I love those huge ears and I'm in love with that tan!! I wish we had show mice here in Australia. They are all very beautiful mice, have fun!


----------

